# Desparely looking to move to SG



## udayanem (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi all,

Hope all is well.

I need your help to find the right path to succeed in my job search.

I am having over 8 years exp in Testing in India and now willing to work in Singapore.

I registered my profile in SG job portals like Monster, JobsDB, JobStreet etc... and applying for many jobs from last 6 months.

But i didn't get a single reply/call to any of the jobs which i applied.

So i request please suggest me the right consultants/referees for the job search

Looking forward your help.

Thanks in advance,
Uday


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

If you did not have a reply after 6 months, ask for peer review on your resume.

Doubtlessly, an impressive stand-out- above -the- rest- resume will receive responses!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

udayanem said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope all is well.
> 
> ...


What is your testing exposure ? what platforms / tools ???


----------



## udayanem (Sep 3, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> What is your testing exposure ? what platforms / tools ???


I have over 8 years of experience in Testing(8 Years 4 months by now), which includes having more than 5 years of experience in automation testing tools using QTP, Certify and Quality Center. And having exposure to Selenium WebDriver and LoadRunner.


----------



## udayanem (Sep 3, 2012)

lorgnette said:


> If you did not have a reply after 6 months, ask for peer review on your resume.
> 
> Doubtlessly, an impressive stand-out- above -the- rest- resume will receive responses!


Just for chance i am asking are there any agencies/recruiters fine grain my profile for free? Have any referrals?


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

I doubt you can find a commercial correction service for free- at least not in Singapore. Amending resumes is hard work, with many research and physical interaction understanding the various tasks with the applicant - industries differ in scope and process.

Good luck


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

udayanem said:


> Just for chance i am asking are there any agencies/recruiters fine grain my profile for free? Have any referrals?


well, when it comes to good recruiters, like Hayes, Adecco, Mullan Schwartz, Global Sage, Robert Walters, Randstaad .. (for example .. ) if you trigger the right response - i.e. you have the skills they are looking for, for he specific client .. they will advice you to do a profile to fit the client's needs .. 

and often send you a questionnaire to fill in, which will conform to what the client wants

so the key is, you must have the stuff the recruiter wants, to be responded to ..


----------



## mummysarah (Nov 10, 2012)

the competition is very tight in jobfinding in Singapore.
What you should try to do,
1.Amend your resume.
2.Amend the picture,look modern/professional. If there is no picture,place a picture
3.Keep Sending(I used to send like 20-30 resumes/a day)

Always have a positive mindset.
Good lucks!


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Actually jobsmart gives a free first appraisal of your resume- hoping you will use their services later(?).

e.g., as promoted for a free review of your CV, send your resume to [email protected] -it's worth a try. There is no reviews of their expertises. 

or google Jobsmart Singapore
Home - Jobsmart

good luck


----------

